# HCPCS code for spinal instrumentation



## nan.coder (Aug 14, 2014)

Good morning to all,

Has anyone used C1713 or another HCPCS code (other than L8699) to report spinal instrumentation, such as screws and rods with successful payment by the insurance company?

Thank you. 
Nancy Boyle


----------



## bethh05 (Aug 21, 2014)

It depends on your payer contracts, we use C1713 and L8699 and get reimbursed as long as it meets the requirements outlined in the contracts. (ex. With our United Healthcare contract implants have to total more than $500.00)


----------

